# Why do you put "Stickers" on your van?



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've been trawling through the photo albums and I was amazed at the number of stickers people put on the back of their vans.

So why do you stick them on your van :?: I'll be very interested in the replies.

I've got one on mine  a GB sticker.

Don


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have you not got a Motohomefacts Sticker Don ?


Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stickers*

Hi Don

Hope you are Ok. Well stickers - I hate 'em. There are no stickers at all on mine other than the "SWIFT" logo.

The same thing used to happen on coaches. Coaches with stickers from everywhere and anywhere! No way Jose!

A nice clean ship is what I like - but I am sure many others will like the souvenirs.

As always, horses for courses!

Rapide561


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have an Elk/Moose silhouette on the back just to mark it as a camper it is a silver panel van with no rear windows and I am only 50/50 in favour of it being there. Perhaps it will be accompanied by a camel after I've done a tour with detourer.

Regards Frank


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Bin there got the tee shirt kinda thing. Actually its a good way to start a conversation with your neighbours. I see you've been to ......... what did you think of so and so, can you recommend....... 

Your van wouldn't be big enough for all yours Don  

peedee


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Have you not got a Motohomefacts Sticker Don ?
> 
> Jacquie


Oh dear I should not have started this thread 

Don


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

I am not a badge fan - I would only use one to cover up a small dint in the bodywork.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Well I've got some and proud of them too 

Have - 'Home is where you park it'
Two Salt Rock (surfing) stickers (No, I don't but they are Tokkalosh related lol)
Saundersfoot Sailing Club
A VW man on either side of the high top
GB
'Sorry 'bout that' on the back
MHF flag on the windscreen (homemade)
Caravan Club

I fancy a 'Living the Dream' sticker as well but will probably leave it at that then.

Wouldn't put stickers from places I visited though, like to think of mine as personalisation - that's my excuse and I am _sticking_ to it.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I'm not a huge fan of stickers but I do like the ones which are funny rather than places visited.. 
I think a van should reflect the character of the owner and they are meant to be fun vehicles .. not all serious and stern .. if you are a keen surfer why not have a few surf pics.. and I love the vans with proper murals.. eagles, dessert scenes, etc ..

We have an American car registration plate on the rear bumper which says.. 
*How can I be broke, I still have cheques left ! *

Which is close to the truth :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*stickers*

hi

I have a homemade pennant type laminated in window so if i pass any other mhf on the road they spot me. :wink: apart from that a damage barton site sticker which i must get round to removing they stick like the car park ones some hot water me 
thinks :roll: 

saruman
____________________________________________________
lets go :arrow:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> I'm not a huge fan of stickers but I do like the ones which are funny rather than places visited..
> I think a van should reflect the character of the owner and they are meant to be fun vehicles .. not all serious and stern .. if you are a keen surfer why not have a few surf pics.. and I love the vans with proper murals.. eagles, dessert scenes, etc ..
> 
> We have an American car registration plate on the rear bumper which says..
> ...


Jim,

I've seen some funny ones over the years like.

This motorhome has no alarm but is guarded by a yorkshire terrier with PMT :lol: :lol:

I saw a flower power motorhome with "Don't laugh missis your daughter might be in here" on the side.

Many years ago I got my wife a sticker for her car "Over the hill and off the pill" she was not amused 8O

Don


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Many years ago I got my wife a sticker for her car "Over the hill and off the pill" she was not amused 8O
> 
> Don


I'm surprised your still alive to tell the tale 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

As our van looks like an American ice-cream truck on steroids, we've christened it "Mr Softee", and I'd love a big sticker for the back panel - if anyone knows where I could find one... (please?)

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

Hi Folks!!

Probably slightly 'off topic' here, but concerning stickers....

There is a guy on eBay called 'preece' who sell original RAC 'Tracker' alarm stickers (god knows where he gets them from!) 

Only about £4 all in, I've ordered some, and they don't look like fakes!

Cheap (albeit copyright infringing) security!!!!!


----------



## 97478 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Stickers*

The only sticker I have on the back of the van is Caution: Blonde Thinking. I collect tea towels of places I have visited, rather than stickers.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Tokalosh wouldn't use this one ... too rude! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am sticker less at the back but I do intend to put a MHF sticker up, (round one) and also properly fix the front one. I also need to get the new flag thing so it would be handy if someone could bring some along to to Binton as I can then pay cash rather than sod around with chqs and stuff.

I don't mind or care about other people sticking up stuff on their rear end. I do wonder about the "Caution- Children onboard". What does that do. Is this a warning that at any moment a child may decide to drive.

Other like *Huntsmen do it on horses". Do what or should it be, looking at the royal family, doing it with horses.


But the most obscene one I have seen in recent years is "Vote Labour".


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Stickers*

Saw one just the other week.

A pink Suzuki jeep with

WARNING, THIS VEHICLE MAY CONTAIN NUTS

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

WILLY9B

There was a post some while back about someone who does "one offs" to order.

The only one I am going to put on the back is "Caution - left hand drive" for all those inconsiderate drivers out there :roll: :roll: 

Ian


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> I've been trawling through the photo albums and I was amazed at the number of stickers people put on the back of their vans.
> 
> So why do you stick them on your van :?: I'll be very interested in the replies.
> 
> ...


I think I might have posted this before, I just can't remember

Don


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trawling through the photo albums and I was amazed at the number of stickers people put on the back of their vans.
> ...


Oh I do like that. Surely that is worth a medal for brill rear sticker competition....if we had one.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

On the back of mine I have my web URL and the URL's of people who I have built web sites for. 

Dave

656


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

We replaced all the standard "swoooshes" that come as standard on most motorhomes with some massive MOD style targets or roundels if you will.

Our van no longer looks like all the others


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

When I was a lad we had a felt coated board in the corner of our Dormobile behind the wardrobe looking out a rear window. On this we put various stickers to which velcro was stuck on the back. Today I stear clear of such clutter, no furry dice, no furry rubic cubes, dolls, hanging whatsits whatever, that is apart from one small plastic kiddies toy the wife fished out of the canal in Birmingham. I tried to loose it but I failed!

The only sticker on the van says "Motorcaravanners do it without a hitch" but then again I tow a trailer!

MOT tomorrow 9am !!!

C.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

My stickers are just advertising for the company.

Oh, and a " Film Unit " sticker in the front so I get a decent parking space.


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

our Pilote arrived covered in stickers. we peeled them off (-got sick of saying-no i've never been to Sweden the sticker came with the van)and ended up buying new ones to cover the results (fading, gluey bits)
When we changed to the sticker free Hymer we started to put stickers in our travel log.
Oh yes, and he has his holiday hat- the band is festooned with the metal version of stickers, it fits his holiday personna of nice but naff .


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Back of our Hymer 660
Caution, Right Hand Drive.
plus
Oonyackistan [an in joke from a BMW GS site]
and on my trailer a pic of Jessica Rabbit with 
"Watch my behind not hers" 
written below.

First week in August, it will have a TB Turbo sticker 
Second week, an OYS sticker from a visit to Oonyackistan It'll be a good test for the turbo getting there !!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stickers*

Well, two years ago at the start of this thread, I said no no no to stickers.

Now look!

R


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Our sticker is on the side of the van, we wanted an Indian as the model of the MH is called 'Arapaho' but my son hated the face's on the Indian's so Indian wolfs where the only thing left.

Besides that there is the MHF and Kids on board in the rear window.

Anita


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I want one that says: 'You will be dead before this thing gets to 60'


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

I don't have any stickers. 

I once had a habitation check from a firm in East Sussex (not Johns X). It seemed that the guy did 1 hour of work and 1 hour sticking his adverts everywhere, the rear window, the door window the drivers door window, outside back wall. Everywhere. Needles to say, afterwards I went round the van peeling them all off.

I don't like it when you buy a new vehicle and they change the number plates. key fob, license holder and various other things with their advertising on.

The only thing that I did have was a MHF sticker, with pride I stuck it on the windscreen. It resulted in a failed MOT  

Allan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Stickers*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Don
> 
> Hope you are Ok. Well stickers - I hate 'em. There are no stickers at all on mine other than the "SWIFT" logo.
> 
> ...


Have you removed the "Speedferries" logo Russel?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I'm having this one made for the spare wheel cover on the back of the Scout.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

On the rear window of our 36 year old VW (up for sale at the moment!)

"Caution - Old Age Traveller"

If you want a fantastic collection of "bumper stickers", take a look here - they post to the UK quite cheaply,

http://www.evolvefish.com/


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a hash (Footprint) sticker front and back and that's it. Thought about the MHF one but it's far too big.

On the old T2 - I designed and had made a vinyl spare wheel cover on the front which was very exclusive to Florette and I Hash wise and would be no use to anyone else, so I binned it when she was sold, the van, not Florette aka Carole.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We haven't got any stickers on ours simply cos we only got our Auto Trail last September and although we have been around the UK quite a bit we don't tend to buy them from places we've visited in and around the UK and choose to buy them from only european destinations. We did go to Italy in our new Auto Trail but unfortunatley our trip to Italy in November was sadly cut short due to losing our little dog whilst on holiday there and so due to the state we were both in we came home early. Sadly, the intended Italian sticker was never purchased but had we seen one prior to the accident, we would have bought one for sure. On our previous mothome we had a Moroccan camel and a Spanish Bull sticker and a bedouin nomad painted our Oyster sky dish with a Moroccan scene which when we sold our Kontiki we had transferred to our new Auto Trail . Must confess our painted Sky dish is a great conversational piece and many a fellow camper has struck up a conversation with us over it keen to know more about it and Morocco. It's a lovely reminder of a fantastic experience and we just love it!  

I do not like to see a vehicle covered all over in stickers but the odd one showing that you have visited somewhere a little further a field or maybe a tad different has just got to be done in my opinion - but why we feel the need to do this god only knows and maybe only a trained physchologist could tell us the deep rooted physchological reason why we humans display this weird and eccentric trait! Ha ha! Maybe while he is at it he could explain why some folk have stacks of cuddly toys in the front of their motorhomes or the rear windows of their cars?

At the end of the day it's each to their own and we all have our odd and funny little ways don't we and it must be something about marking ones territory or maybe it's a way of showing off about how well travelled we all are? LOL  But whatever the reason the sticker makers must be making a mint? We ourselves used to sell Skegness souvenir and Disabled related stickers in our gift shop and they were real **HOT SELLERS** and at 99p each for a tiny strip of sticky back vinyl we weren't complaining!  So apart from owt else these sticker factorys are keeping someone in a job for sure!  

Sue

PS Our motorhome also has a name ......... "Winnie Mark II" Our previous was "Winnie" named after my dear mum and when we traded "Winnie" in we brought the spirit of "Winnie" with us into our new van and hence the name "Winnie Mark II" ................... Bet you lot think I am one crazy lady? :roll:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Rather than just a GB sticker, we have an "ECOSSE" and an "CYMRU" sticker on the rear bumper, depicting the nationalities of the two owners/occupants.

We also have a "Caution, Left Hand Drive" sticker at upper right, eye level height for the coachies and truckies amonst us, and another one low down right, on the rear bumper, for the numpty car drivers who can't seem to look much further than the bonnet of their car. :wink: 

Jock.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Stickers*

Hi to all

If buying a second hand MH or car and it has stickers on it, have a good look in the area of the stickers :? = as stickers are used to cover up scratches, and small damage.

Not one for stickers myself, I even replaced the number plate with ones that had my name on them, and not the dealers name, however, I do have a small Shetland flag on the top side, and a CI sticker also on the side over the cab doors, :!: :?:

Also a CI sticker at the top rear, just under the ladder :?

Covers small scratches :lol:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have added a 10"x8" Caution Left hand drive sticker to the rear right of the vehicle now,

it covers quite brilliantly, the cracked fibreglass I may have caused whilst trying to reverse a 36x8.5 foot rv into a 35x8 foot allocated parking space.
( some fool covered a metal post with a parking cone.!!!!)


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Cowly. Since April the rules regarding number plates has changed. Vehicles later than 51 plate must now have the suppliers name and postcode plus a British Standards Number. Failure to comply will incur an MOT failure.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> we had a Moroccan camel It's a lovely reminder of a fantastic experience and we just love it!


Hiya...

where you got the Morocco one from... we are of there next April and I dont want to miss the chance of getting one....

Also where do you get the LHD stickers from I have looked and can't find any...yet :roll:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

navman said:


> Also where do you get the LHD stickers from I have looked and can't find any...yet :roll:


Hi Bob,

I spent ages looking for LHD stickers. In the end, I had them made to measure from cut vinyl, by a sign maker. £7.00 for the two.

Jock.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

navman said:


> Hiya...
> 
> where you got the Morocco one from... we are of there next April and I dont want to miss the chance of getting one....
> 
> Also where do you get the LHD stickers from I have looked and can't find any...yet :roll:


Hi Bob,

We went one better and had the a real thing, he was an orphan named Blinktni it was at Fort Bou Jerif in 1999.










Enjoy your trip it will be a wonderful experience for you.

Don


----------



## 113535 (Jun 21, 2008)

I've seen LHD stickers on e-bay.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

gelathae said:


> Cowly. Since April the rules regarding number plates has changed. Vehicles later than 51 plate must now have the suppliers name and postcode plus a British Standards Number. Failure to comply will incur an MOT failure.


This has been covered before, and is incorrect (as I remember the rule was never enacted)

My MH passed its first MOT 6 weeks ago without these details on the No plate


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> navman said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya...
> ...


Thanks for that Don..we are really looking forward to it... we are off with Desert Detours April..can't wait...


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I don't unless they serve a very useful purpose.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

navman said:


> Hiya... where you got the Morocco one from... we are of there next April and I dont want to miss the chance of getting one....
> 
> Also where do you get the LHD stickers from I have looked and can't find any...yet :roll:


Hi Navman,

When we were in Morocco they were on sale everywhere and most tourist areas you visit will have plenty of shops there selling them and there were all kinds of different ones too.

By the way you will love Morocco and we found it the most unforgettable experience ever and it truly is the most fascinating country to visit, especially when you get away from the tourist traps and visit what we came to describe and appreciate as the "real" Morocco ............ it was as if time had stood still and we had gone back to an age long since forgotten! You will be truly amazed at what you see and how people live in some parts and the modes of transport used are often a real eye opener! Coastal resorts such as Agadir are not typically Morroco in my eyes so to truly enjoy the Moroccan experience you have to travel around as much as you can and then you will see exactly what I mean! The Moroccan people were so wonderfully friendly and welcoming and wherever we went we were met with such genuine hospitality and friendship. We nicknamed this fabulous country "The land of the smiling faces!" as this is our lasting memory of the many people we met along the way. It was a tonic to see everyone waving and smiling at you as you drove through their villages and towns and we have never experienced anything like it before! I cannot wait to return that's for sure!

Sue

**EDIT**

PS Just seen your last post and saw that you are going to Morocco with Desert Tours.

We met up with Ray and the group when he was taking a motorhome group across to Morocco and although we were travelling independently and going it alone, Ray kindly offered to help us over the border as that he informed us can be somewhat confusing for a first time visitor! Ray read one of my posts on here which I had posted asking for advice re the crossing to Morocco and he very kindly contacted me and offered to help us as he was taking a group over around the same time as we were planning to go. We arranged via this forum and several PM's to meet up with Ray and the group that he was taking over and we went across with them all. Ray was wonderful and could not do enought to help us even though I am sure he hjad enough on looking after his own group but he was so kind and he organized all our ferry tickets and the paperwork for the Smart car we were towing etc. We were so appreciative as it all seemed a bit hectic at the border. We then spent the first night over in Morocco with him and his group and we were invited to join them all for a meal in a really lovely restaurant and it was a very enjoyable evening. What a lovely man Ray is and the next morning when we said goodbye to him I felt a tinge of sadness as we drove away as I felt like we were saying goodby to a very real friend!

Ray is so knowledgeable re Morocco etc that you are guaranteed to have the experience of a lifetime and in his capable hands I can promise you you will enjoy every single moment. Lucky you!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I wrote:

_"Cowly. Since April the rules regarding number plates has changed. Vehicles later than 51 plate must now have the suppliers name and postcode plus a British Standards Number. Failure to comply will incur an MOT failure". _

MickyC wrote:

_"This has been covered before, and is incorrect (as I remember the rule was never enacted)

My MH passed its first MOT 6 weeks ago without these details on the No plate"._

Micky. I think you may be incorrect but on the other hand I might be wrong. Below is the source of my information claiming that post 51 vehicles should have the name of the supplier plus other thingss on the registration plate.

http://www.mottest.net/mot/registration-number-plates/


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I found this whilst trying to find out if there was an MHF sticker a little like the logo on the website.

We collect stickers from where we go and put them on to an A4 file which contains all of the motorhome details. 

I like to keep the van "clean" although we have decorated a few bits with some personalised vinyl stickers. 

If I ever work out how to upload a picture, I will put them on.

We put a name tag on the awning plate in the same colour as the fiamma sticker, plus a Team Robertson sticker on the rear bumper.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey! an 8 year old thread. Some names from the past there!

Maybe we should drag up some more really old ones and see if we can find some interesting ones.

I have just two stickers on my van. One is La col de la bonnette la plus haute d'europe (roof of Europe). They give em away free on the southern side of the pass if you make it down! 

And the other is Pooh Bear of course.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just a MHF pennant, don't know why I bother, never seen another one 

Oh and Britstops and N.Trust

aldra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I inherited a couple of stickers which I removed. I did add a "left hand drive" sticker when I first got the van but that to has now gone (couldn't see the point of it)
So the vans as naked as the day it was made..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got a Ecosse Sticker to put on, but due to the oil slick on the back doors, not got around to it yet, also have a purple bear somewhere which needs putting on.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

MHF, Britstops, RSPB, WWT, all in the shower room window. We don't stick any 'on' the van.

Chris


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Just a tax disc in the bottom left hand corner of the windscreen is all I can offer..!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DBSS said:


> Just a tax disc in the bottom left hand corner of the windscreen is all I can offer..!!


I put mine at the top of the screen next top the mirror, and watch the officials faces light up when they don't see it in the usual place.

I seem to recall that the only stipulation was that it needed to be on the left side of the screen.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> Kev_n_Liz posted...........(clipped) I seem to recall that the only stipulation was that it needed to be on the left side of the screen.


Ours is on the bottom right, being LHD. I've not had the pleasure of witnessing an official's facial expression, when they've looked for the disc.

We soon won't be needing them, but we'll all still have to cough up the annual tax though. :roll:

Rear - Ecosse sticker, Cymru sticker, and "CAUTION, LEFT HAND DRIVE" at both car driver eye level, and HGV/PSV driver eye level.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Just a few ........


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Why?

Probably because it is a 'tradition' for me..... My mother and father did it when i was a nipper when we were touring Europe in the 1970's, and Flo and I have continued with our latest van:



















I wish, now, that I had fitted a clear perspex panel to the wall first to stick them to....but seeing as we are not planning on changing the van anytime I dont suppose it matters.

We also have all the badges we collected on our travels in the 70's with one or two newer additions:










Carl & Flo 

PS - Nothing on the outside, other than the standard graphics....not even a GB sticker!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Somebody - before I got the MH - plastered 'Niesmann+Bischoff' and 'Arto' in several places on ours. :roll: 

The only other 'stickers' are 2 'LPG on Board'

As for VED disc, I might just keep my out-of-date one to display in November to see if any officious official, who has not read the revoking of the law on displaying, or has no idea of the date, decides to report it. :wink: 

Geoff

I really posted in tribute to Don Madge(OP).

I hope you are still dropping in for a read Don and that you are well.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I made my own "Fruitcake Onboard" sticker for the Croft meet. Does that count?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't do stickers

But I collect tiny momentous, a tiny pair of clogs from holland, a rose from Lourdes, a tiny cross from Assisi 

Anywhere I feel is special to me, I hang them at the front of the van

Aldra


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Flower Power*

Transendental...Flower Powered

[fullalbumimg:469f05b0f2]320[/fullalbumimg:469f05b0f2]

Seen at Burford Collectors fair 2011


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If you really want to show your long forgotten hippy upbringing you could always buy a 'few' extra stickers from these people - 




:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------

